# venison



## jacked391 (Mar 2, 2015)

Cubed venison tenderloin soaked in whorechester, then sauteed in evoo. Set a side and slice into strips. Onion,portabella red wine reduction. Reduce twice. Mix with tenderloin. One heck of a meal. With a starch,and vegetable


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 2, 2015)

I love venison.  That recipe looks fantastic!  Pour that over some rice and broccoli.  I get 4 deer every year, so it's nice to try different recipes.  Definitely giving this a try!  You hunt jacked?


----------



## srd1 (Mar 2, 2015)

Nice!!! Love venison!!


----------



## jacked391 (Mar 2, 2015)

Yeah Magnus take about same you do a year. Thin the heard. All grain fed. Take good cuts rest burger. Then if I can one for jerky nice to have that stuff available for quick protein intake. Recipe is great. Just make sure to do onion and mushroom reduction twice flavor is intense. Get onions and mushroom to sweat out water first then fill with red wine simmer till all liq damn near gone then fill it again and reduce with little liquid left pour over tenders. .


----------



## lycan Venom (Mar 2, 2015)

thanks jacked, will try the recipe this season. just bought my tags and an inexpensive new savage .308 rifle. just started planning my next hunt. hoping I get lucky on the draw for elk, have some monsters out on my buddies ranch.


----------



## xman78 (Nov 1, 2017)

.


----------

